# Your country's top 3 skyline cities



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Post your top 3 of what you think are the 3 best cities with a skyline in your country. 

_Some simple rules;_
- A maximum of 2 pictures of 1 city
- The city name and the country
- Only skyline pictures
- No future highrise plans, only real life pictures
- You can descripe why you choose that city (if you want)
- Start with your #3
______________________________________________________________________________

Let's start with my personal top 3 of skylines in my country.

_*the Netherlands*_



> *#3 - Amsterdam*
> _Although the Amsterdam skyline is a bit scattered is still looks realy nice and is developing very quick.
> So it's a bit hard to give you one skyline shot._
> 
> ...





> *#2 - The Hague*
> _The Hague is going to have one of the most dense skylines in the Netherlands and maybe in the whole of Europe.
> Today it doesn't look that impressive, but there are +/- 5 towers u/c almost all 100m+._





> *#1 - Rotterdam*
> _Rotterdam is still the most impressive skyline in the Netherlands and it's developing quick.
> One tower after another is growing and there are many future highrise plans for 200m+ towers.
> Because the skyline is growing quick it's hard to find an updated picture but I found 2 nice pictures of the skyline._
> ...


That's my top 3, what's yours?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Canada*

3) Calgary, Alberta
Montreal is a close contender for third, but Calgary edges it out because of its density and the addition of many new skyscrapers. The Arriva development and the Bow will improve this skyline even more.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3072210134/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3061712491/


2) Vancouver, British Columbia
It has great density and some very attractive buildings. Despite what many people say, Vancouver has a great mix of architectural styles. The recently completed Shangri-La hotel acts as a signature tower for the skyline.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/northwestlover/3161684257/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuffpics/3106094910/


1) Toronto, Ontario
Toronto has fantastic density, a world famous signature tower, and some very good clusters of buildings. Although the CN Tower dwarfs everything, it and the Rogers Centre (Skydome) act as the focal point. Several buildings are under construction and approved and this will add to the density and appeal of the skyline.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redroom_studios/2981914469/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/494948367/


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Impressive, I knew Vancouver was dense, but not that dense!


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

Vancouver is amazing,didnt know it before


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Pakistan* is really easy in this context. As it only has 3 cities with a so called "skyline". So I'll do Pakistan.

*#3 Lahore* 

Main Boulevard Gulberg 



















*#2 Islamabad* 

Blue Area 



















*#1 Karachi* 

Newly topped out Creek Vistas 










Clifton Beach Skyline 










All of these are soon to improve as there are 20 Towers U/C in Lahore, 34 U/C in Islamabad and 67 U/C in Karachi (excluding the 12 newly topped out Creek Vista Towers).

Nice idea for a thread btw. :yes:


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

Marcanadian said:


> *Canada*


I would put Montreal at #2, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

_*The Philippines*_

*1. City of Makati* - U/C in this city are 302-meter Gramercy Residences, 204-meter San Lorenzo Tower and 220-meter Discovery Primea


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by lovine from flickr


*2. Cities of Pasig and Mandaluyong* - Recently Topped-out projects in this area are 213-meter St. Francis Shangri-la Place, 202-meter One Corporate Centre, 149-meter J Tower. Proposals include 385-meter One Galleon Place.


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by xtaongbundok


*3. City of Manila* - tallest along Manila Bay is the 203-meter tower at the leftmost part of this photo. Approved projects in this city includes the 655-meter PAGCOR Tower.










Runners-up:

*City of Cebu* - tallest in this city (not visible in the photo) is the 140-meter Crowne Regency Hotel. Several projects have already been approved and will soon begin construction.


rustyboi said:


> by oscarmachaconjr


*City of Taguig* - U/C in this this city includes the 228-meter Shangri-la at the Fort and the 250-meter Metrobank Tower. Tallest towers shown in the photo are 179-meter Pacific Plaza twin towers.


laquacherra said:


>


----------



## Rastacoqui (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful!!! all the countries had awesome pictures.... see bright future for Holland... and Phillipines has beautiful cities! Manila looks a lot like San Juan, Puerto Rico... although I know its much bigger, denser and probably beautiful... the other 2 cities look amazing... great job guys.... hopefully I will be able to post pictures of San Juan, Bayamon and Carolina so I can contribute to the topic


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Poland*


*3.Łódź/Lodz*




















*2.Katowice*



















*1.Warsaw*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Hong Kong



















Shanghai



















Chongqing


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Germany*
#3: Berlin-The capital

















#2: Dresden - The Ancient City
Many buildings have been damaged or totally destroyed(Frauenkirche) during world war II. 

















#1: Frankfurt - Mainhattan (nickname of frankfurt because of the river Main) 
The Building on the right of the second picture is called commerzbank tower and is still the highest building of europe built until the business center in moskau will be finished.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Canada*
*#3. Montreal*




























*#2. Vancouver*



























*#1. Toronto*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Hong Kong :master::master::master::master:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Canada:

#3. Montreal

#2. Toronto

#1. Vancouver


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*United States of America*

#3: Lower Manhattan (NYC), United States









-RFC

with Brooklyn









-Point&Click

#2: Midtown Manhattan(NYC), United States 









-TheJamesC









-?

#1: Chicago, United States









-Chicagophotoshop









-Franz Andree


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

i love the skylines of the philippines


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful´pictures. Amazing Phillipines! 
I like Varsaw skyline, I think is one of the best in Europe.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

nygirl: interesting choices, but worthy. In that first photo, is that bridge connecting Brooklyn with Staten Island? What's the bridge called?


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ Verrazano-Narrows Bridge.

Awesome New York pictures! I also like the idea of the historic skyline for Germany. Dresden definitely deserves the second place.


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

3. Calgary, AB
2. Vancouver, BC
1. Toronto, ON

Almost:
Regina, SK
Mississauga, ON


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

*Kingdom of Thailand *

1 Bangkok the capital 








>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

2 Pattaya , ChonBuri Province , Thailand









3 Huahin , Prajuoupkirikan Province South of Thailand


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Argentina*

*#3* *Mar del Plata * Pop 541.733



















_*Gergas08 _

*#2* *Rosario* Pop 1.159.004



















# 1 *Buenos Aires* Pop 14.825.700


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Awwww...beautiful Buenos Aires, Argentina....I am so in love with this city...I can't wait to visit again soon.


----------



## Jerefizzle (Mar 29, 2010)

*The United Sates*

#3 Los Angeles
http://allanglass.featuredblog.com/files/los_angeles_skyline_in_winter.jpg
I love The location of the skyline Mountains and Beaches.

#2 Chicago
http://www.ironworkersmc.com/images/Chicago_local_pics/ChicagoSkyline.jpg
Lovely dense Spectacular Skyline with nice looking post modern and modern architecture.

#1 Atlanta
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3192/3057817416_2925db1d94_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3099/2802576871_95f8304b98_b.jpg
This is buckhead and its practically a city itself
http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh49/sketchingatl/fall_piedmontpark/skDSC_1805res900.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3360/3271561339_7348f848fd_b.jpg
My reason for picking Atlanta: Trees, Beautiful Contrast of Buildings, Large number of high rises and i love the older architecture in downtown and modern architecture in midtown and contemporary looking buildings in Buckhead


----------



## pirobeando (Feb 10, 2010)

Bonaerense24 said:


> *Argentina*
> 
> *#3* *Mar del Plata * Pop 541.733
> 
> ...



jajajaja mardl plata mejor que cordoba? es un chiste o que?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

It's time to some brazilian skylines...

For me and I think for the most of brazilians the top 3 are:

*3# Recife - the city of SSC brazilian 2010 meet, home of beautiful and moderns highrises beachfront *



















*2# Rio de Janeiro - the marvellous city, one of the most beautiful cities of the entire globe mixing amazing landscapes with both classic portuguese and modern architecture
*


















*1# São Paulo - the Latin America megalopole, no one city in the world has so many highrises as this city*


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

*AUSTRALIA*

3 - SYDNEY










2 - GOLD COAST










1 - MELBOURNE


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I would put Sydney in 1# honestly. My opnion. Melbourne(2th) and GC(3th)


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

You have to see them all up close.

They arn't good shots.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

pirobeando said:


> jajajaja mardl plata mejor que cordoba? es un chiste o que?


Its my choice pirufiox, if you want you can make your own top 3. Cordoba is a lovely city but doesnt have a nice skyline yet.

In Australia id put Melbourne in n 1, i love that city.


----------



## arquitekto (Jun 12, 2009)

PHILIPPINES
*#3. Manila City, Philippines (capital city)
*
















*#2. Pasig City, Philippines*
















*#1. Makati City, Philippines*
























:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

*Israel:*

#3- Ashdod:



















#2- Raman Gan:



















#1- Tel Aviv:


----------



## WendyROP (Nov 13, 2009)

Indonesia

3. Bandung




















2. Surabaya




















1. Jakarta (SCROLL TO THE RIGHT)




















taken from Indonesia forum


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Sweden's cities are not famous for their great skylines exactly: 

3.Göteborg
has a pretty decent skyline, a big too flat but the hills and Gothia Towers are adding something




















2.Stockholm
Has many nice historic towers and churches, but nothin new and tall has been built in the city center for decades (however, the suburb of Kista has soon 2 skyscrapers, one u/c)




















1.Malmö
Sweden's 3rd largest city
Has Turning Torso (Scandinavia's tallest building and the main reason I put it on no 1, it's not because I live there), a tall church and many new highrises are planned or under construction. However, the skyline still needs much to add.


----------

